# Amplificador con control de tonos y preamplificador



## kevinelraper (Abr 28, 2012)

hola y disculpen nuevo ayer me compre una plaqueta de plaquetodo el modelo 344 lo arme solde todo pero cuando lo enchufo no emite señal alguna ni siquiera tocando la entrada de audio hace interferencia ¿puede ser por que lo estoy alimentando con un trafo de 9 volts?no creo verdad me ayudan no se que puede ser y estoy muy angustiadoo  
desde ya muchas graciasss


----------



## jmgm (Abr 29, 2012)

el 344 es el amplificador con pre,tonos y fuente 20w,no?necesita un transformador de 10-14v,el de 9v podria valer pero el ampli no te daria la potencia de 20w,revisa la colocacion y polaridad de los componentes(un diodo colocado al reves puede dar muchos dolores de cabeza)


----------



## kevinelraper (Abr 29, 2012)

gracias pero lo coloque tal cual esta la mascara de componentes aunque el primer filtro se carga cuando lo enchufo lo ke me extraña es que ni tocando la entrada con la mano hace interferencia


----------



## jmgm (Abr 29, 2012)

has comprobado tambien de que le llega tension a los integrados?( pines 7,9,11 del TDA2004 y pin 4 del LA3161)


----------



## kevinelraper (Abr 30, 2012)

si tension les llega sera que a la áta 4 del la 3161 les llega 10.50v y supuestamente tendria ke llegarle 10v nomas???  CAMBIARE LOS INTEGRADOSSS???



agrego cuandpo subo al maximo el pote de nivel osea el p2 hace un pitido horrible constante que mierda sera me tiene loco?


----------



## jmgm (Abr 30, 2012)

antes de cambiarlos pruebalos por separado,conecta señal de audio por ejemplo al tda por el pin 1,si en la salida hay sonido amplificado logicamente es que funciona y no hace falta cambiarlo. otra cosa,este amplificador 344 tiene dos entadas,una de aux y otra de pre,cual conectas tu? y que tipo de fuente de sonido conectas(mp3,cd,radio,etc..)?


----------



## kevinelraper (Abr 30, 2012)

gracias me compre otro tda y funciona en la entrada del aux una netbook pero nose porque se escucha no muy fuerte y aparte los potes  regulanal reves que sera????   saludos y gracias


----------



## NEDVED (May 1, 2012)

Si los potes regulan al reves es por que estan mal cableados(cambia de lugar los extremos).
No sabria decirte porque no se escucha muy fuerte,de seguro la entrada aux. tiene menor sensibilidad que la de pre.Tene en cuenta que es un ampli que alimentas con 11v,12v?,o sea no te va dar mucho power a menos que sea un diseño que requiera muchos amperes para equiparar la potencia suministrada con la que consume(como los amplis de auto)se entiende?...
En tu caso,para los 20w,necesitas 34watts +-,vos tenes 12v...necesitas 3 amp de fuente,si los tenes es probable que tengas otro problema,sino se te cae la fuente,te recorta la señal y no queda al taco.
Suerte,nos vemos!


----------



## jmgm (May 1, 2012)

como dice nedved;cambiale el cableado a los potes y no esperes mucha potencia de el. Lo sigues alimentando con un trafo de 9v,verdad?pero de cuantos amperios es ese trafo?


----------



## kevinelraper (May 1, 2012)

gracias a todos pero los potes estan directo a la plaqueta que compre y ahora lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc de 12v x 18a igual voy a ver si consigo un trafo de 15v proximamente
igual con 12 volts creo yo ke se tendria que escuchar mas fuerte despues de todo el parlante en lo hago trabajar es de 4 ohms


----------



## jmgm (May 2, 2012)

una fuente de 12voltios-18amperios? con eso tienes fuente de sobra para alimentar este circuito y otro mas,la fuente no es el problema,no busques un trafo de 15v porque (segun el esquema de tu circuito) es alimentado con un trafo de 10-14v ac. hicistes lo de probar solo el tda?puede que este mal la parte del pre,y otra cosa,el parlante es de 4ohm pero de que potencia? no pienses que este amplificador conectado a un parlante de 100 o 200w se va a escuchar como si fuera una disco,ten en cuenta que un tda2004 da unos 6,5w en 4ohm por canal alimentado por 14,4v. en tu circuito esta configurado en modo puente por lo que te dara un poco mas de potencia pero no como para mover un parlante de 100 o 200w.



otra cosa es que uses un tda2005 que es equivalente pin apin con el tda2004 pero que entrega en modo puente 20w a 4ohm alimentado con 14,4,conseguiras asi un poco mas de potencia


----------



## kevinelraper (May 2, 2012)

gracias a todos compre un tda2005 y cambie el pre y ahora anda joya solo que hoy termine el fuzz face de guitarraonline y en lugar de colocarles dos ac128 les puse bc556 pero al conectarlo hace un ruido de mierda y no anda  que puede ser los transistoresss??


----------



## jmgm (May 3, 2012)

en el listado de componentes del fuzz face viene el ac128 o los posibles sustitutos,el bc556 no se si es equivalente,mirate el datasheet de ambos a ver que tal.


----------

